# Controlled Fracturing (Handgun) Bullets - What do you think?



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Handgun Controlled Fracturing Bullets

You Tube


----------



## hillman (Jul 27, 2014)

Aside from actual effectiveness, if used in a home defense/personal defense, the DA is apt to be all over it as a 'flagrant foul'. He could probably get the jury to agree.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

hillman said:


> Aside from actual effectiveness, if used in a home defense/personal defense, the DA is apt to be all over it as a 'flagrant foul'. He could probably get the jury to agree.


This is going to be largely dependent upon in which state one resides and the type of defense one enjoys in that state.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Bullet designs such as this, to include the more traditional frangible designs as well, are not to my liking for several reasons.

No bullet is magic, nor does it possess a magical aura enabling it to cause immediate cessation of hostile actions. Along with this, all bullets are subject to physical factors and anomalies such as the target's size, muscular and fat composition of the body, bone structure (heavy or small), and external factor such as clothing, things carried on the person (wallets, keys, phone, etc.). Tasking a bullet to overcome all of this and still deliver enough energy and effectiveness to stop an attacker is truly asking a lot.

So I will not be buying this "new" design since I tend to err on the side of a proven design (understand, this is meant as proven as best as possible). I would add that it would be most interesting to see what sort of street results come in with this round. But I won't be jumping over boxes and going through hoops to buy it at this time.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I said that before. They do that with the ammo too. The next station will be a small chemical load. The argument will be, protection of the neighbors. They will show that stopping power don't have to kill and therefore no one need the XTP with the normal chemical load. Weaker rounds and special bullets and a Truck load of youtube gel test that prove scientifically for sure that this is right.
Like Mr. Goebbels once said: "Just tell them from 3 sources a lie and not even Jesus when he comes changes their minds anymore". Mr. Goebbels was a Jesuit (BTW)

They come up with a license for re-loaders because they will again scientifically prove (youtube so called private gel tests) that reloading is dangerous. Have seen that before and have seen the arguments and discussions bgefore. Many will jumping on it because they don't know better than follow everything that comes out of the media.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I've never seen these type bullets perform well when an independent sourse is rating them. The concept, in theory, sounds really good, but at the end of the day, when you're shooting into a human body there are too many variables to account for, and most of the time the pedals just don't perform consistently. I posted some reviews recently which proved this, and the result was basically that you'd do better off sticking to what actually works, like a proven JHP. 

Federal HST, Speer Gold Dot, Winchester Rangers are going to be the most proven reliable performers available in the major calibers (9mm, .40 & .45). There are some newer munitions that have good test results, like the Horandy Critical Defense/Duty line, but they don't have the proven reliability from street time. Anything Hornady produces is good stuff, and they have other proven ammunition that has been on the street for some time, but none that out perform the aforementioned.


----------

